# The Stallion In the Night



## EquestrianBabe (Dec 19, 2010)

_The Stallion in the night,
a tall horse that's white,
Mane flying in the air
Grass & leaves tangled in his 
hair.

He feeds on grass and berries
in the summer he gobbles cherries
The thing he's most afraid of...
Human trade.

He gallops over the hills,
jumps through the rivers,
sleeps in the caves,
Sires lots of fillies,
some of them are sillies.

*This is entirely my own work* 
_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha its cute


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That is so cool I could not write a poem like that. Luv the rhyme. Totally agree PintoTess: Cute!!!!


----------

